# For Sale To This



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

As you guys probably know I was going to sell my sentra but couldn't find serious buyers nor could I get the electrical problems fixed, but finally got everything to work out for me and now I put some of the stuff that was laying around on the car so tell me what you guys think!!!!

























I hope these work!!! I am in the market for sideskirts and rear bumper but don't want the extreme sideskirts and rear any other opinions!!!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

the rear is very skyline-esque

not my style
but it looks like you did a good job with what you had


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

yeah I hope you dont take offense to this.Its nice considering you were going to sell it and came out on top but Im not digging thr rear either.But its your car and your tastes.But to me it looks like your bumper is shitting a exhaust tip.Get that thing cut and welded it pokes like 6".And you definetly need matching sides.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Now if you just showed the front part of the car, i'd say it looks very nice. However I think the car looks unbalanced. Its very front heavy with the larger bumper and no side or rear kit to match it. Then on the end you have a large spoiler but since there is nothing in between its not balanced. The exhaust does stick out rather far. The rear lights look good and the center bar looks 100x better than stock. The car appears that it needs a drop and wheels as well, the wheels are just too small for the kit. 

Good Luck!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

please fix the taillights...if you want, ill come over and help ahaha


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

from the front it looks realy clean but you need side skirts and get rid of that damn wing


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yes...please fix that wing...get a smaller one if you really want one


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

those tails were made by ScorchN. I almost got a set except I wanted the outer lights to be bigger than the inner ones. I decided not to and he decided to only make 2 of them.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i'll give you $100 to take the rice off of it


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

:thumbdwn:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hey hey hey haha lets be nice...the kids got heart. thats what matters...now make that bitch MOVE and youll be ok


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> so tell me what you guys think!!!!


hey hey hey hey... he asked  I left it simple.. I could have been alot harsher given the subject at hand.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> hey hey hey hey... he asked  I left it simple.. I could have been alot harsher given the subject at hand.



point.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

Don't worry guys, I had side skirts and rear bumper but the ones I had wouldn't fit so I waiting to get some new ones. THIS IS NOT THE FINISHED PRODUCT and that exhaust is going to get replaced as soon as I get the cash!!!! Well, about the wing the pic doesn't do it justice because it looks really nice in actuality.

thanks for the opinions bad or bad, each person is entitled to their own.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> Don't worry guys, I had side skirts and rear bumper but the ones I had wouldn't fit so I waiting to get some new ones. THIS IS NOT THE FINISHED PRODUCT and that exhaust is going to get replaced as soon as I get the cash!!!! Well, about the wing the pic doesn't do it justice because it looks really nice in actuality.
> 
> thanks for the opinions bad or bad, each person is entitled to their own.



I hope so


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> Don't worry guys, I had side skirts and rear bumper but the ones I had wouldn't fit so I waiting to get some new ones. THIS IS NOT THE FINISHED PRODUCT and that exhaust is going to get replaced as soon as I get the cash!!!! Well, about the wing the pic doesn't do it justice because it looks really nice in actuality.
> 
> thanks for the opinions bad or bad, each person is entitled to their own.



very well handled


----------

